# Rotisserie chicken / Cobb Grill



## Old Dave (Apr 10, 2016)

I started with a 5.49 lb whole frozen chicken the day before my cook and after I got it thawed, I trimmed it up a little and then placed it into a one gallon Zip-Lock bag and poured about 12 oz of Wishbone Robusto salad dressing over it and put it back into the fridge for the overnight stay. 







On the morning of my cook, the chicken was removed from the marinade and installed in my rotisserie setup for the cook. Nice feature about this setup is that all the prep and setup work can be done in the kitchen and then the whole unit is just carried out and placed on the cooker base when the temperature is where I want it. Anyway, once I got it installed on the spit, I just turned the rotisserie motor on and sprinkled some Smokin’ Guns Hot rub all over my chicken and we were ready for the fire. 

I also started my fire in the Cobb using 14 Stubb’s briquets and then added a little hickory for a light smoke. 






Was a cold morning at about 25 degrees and we had an overnight dusting of snow as you can see in this picture. Loaded the chicken into the Cobb Grill and turned it loose for the first hour. 






My baste or mop for this cook was “The Roadside Chicken Sauce” which is a great baste, marinade, sauce, and overall chicken enhancer that can be found on the web. After the first hour of cooking, I mopped the chicken building up layers of flavor at about every 15-20 minutes until the chicken was done. I had to add a few more briquets during the cook. 






Chicken looked good coming off of the cooker. 






Cut up the chicken and got it plated.











Plated up my chicken and added some mashed potatoes and gravy, sliced tomatoes, and a roll and had one fine meal.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 11, 2016)

FINE looking chicken!!! I haven't done Roadside chicken in a while, need to fix that!


----------

